# FINALLY watched the movie "Silver Linings Playbook" and....



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

......brought back a lot of bi-polar memories of my ex-wife who had it, and after finally seeing this movie tonight it made me really appreciate once again how glad I am to be out of that crazy lifestyle!


----------

